# I finished my first 2 college classes!



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I have finally completed 2 classes after multiple attempts at community college and dropping my classes every time! At this rate I should get my bachelors degree in...30 years XD!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> I have finally completed 2 classes after multiple attempts at community college and dropping my classes every time! At this rate I should get my bachelors degree in...30 years XD!


:boogie :boogie :boogie Well done!
Now you know you can do it! :high5


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> :boogie :boogie :boogie Well done!
> Now you know you can do it! :high5


Thanks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, keep going.


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)

Great job!  I know just how you feel I've done the same thing, dropping all my classes many times. Currently I'm going at a pretty slow rate right now, about 2 classes per semester but at least it's something right? :b


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Good job!
I had to live through my classes with my social anxiety, & many times I wanted to run away at certain situation, like in a graphic design class, I had to share & talk about my projects....
I can't believe I survived Dx
But I'm taking years break off from college.

Anyways, that's a great accomplishment you've done there! =)
Take your time lol


----------



## TheOwlAndTheLion (Apr 29, 2016)

That's cool congratulations! I can imagine how hard it must have been for you to do that. When I think about going to university next year I totally freak out. So I'm really happy for you that you did it and I hope it will get easier now for you


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Awesome! You and I both. Your associate's seems farther away than it really is am I right? Lol, I'm already three classes away from graduating and it still feels like I'm so far.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

naes said:


> multiple attempts at community college and dropping my classes every time!


Been there, eventually made it through with my Associate's.

Congrats, keep going


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

uziq said:


> Been there, eventually made it through with my Associate's.
> 
> Congrats, keep going


Thanks  Are you getting your bachelors atm?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

naes said:


> Thanks  Are you getting your bachelors atm?


Nah, I'm taking a break from school and working. I'm not sure when or if I'll get my Bachelor's.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

uziq said:


> Nah, I'm taking a break from school and working. I'm not sure when or if I'll get my Bachelor's.


What do you do for work atm?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Awesome! You and I both. Your associate's seems farther away than it really is am I right? Lol, I'm already three classes away from graduating and it still feels like I'm so far.


No it is pretty far away lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> No it is pretty far away lol.


Are you going to continue with more classes?


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are you going to continue with more classes?


Yeah I'm starting another 2 classes for summer on monday.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

hmweasley said:


> Congratulations! That's awesome!


Thanks  Does your name have anything to do with harry potter btw?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> Yeah I'm starting another 2 classes for summer on monday.


 Awesome - we need more edumacated people on SAS. 

You know you can do it! You can talk to people in your classes about the schoolwork - it's a safe subject, no nerves.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Awesome - we need more edumacated people on SAS.
> 
> You know you can do it! You can talk to people in your classes about the schoolwork - it's a safe subject, no nerves.


I'm actually taking 2 really interesting classes for this summer (intro to music theory and intro to environmental science) so I hopefully will be able to make some friends.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

naes said:


> Thanks  Does your name have anything to do with harry potter btw?


You're welcome. And it does. Haha.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

hmweasley said:


> You're welcome. And it does. Haha.


I love harry potter xD. I read the books like 4 times lol.


----------

